# Rough lumber (Philly)



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can order rough lumber for delivery (without crazy shipping prices)? Im located in northeast Philly and can't seem to find a lumberyard anywhere near where I am, if anyone knows of a lumberyard in Philly please let me know


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Have you tried calling fellow LJ Eric Saperstein? Artisans of the Valley. He's in south Jersey and, if he can't help directly, he sure will know someone who can help.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Just go to google and ether search by city or zip codes with the keyword "sawmill" and you'll find several local sawmills. Here's one 20 miles South of Philly that has a great looking webpage:

http://spachtsawmill.com/

I'm sure you'll find someone near you that has high grade wood that's cheaper than the plain hardwood at the big box stores.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Try Willard Brothers, near Trenton.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

Try Hatboro Lumber or a little far but Doylestown Lumber. On Rt 611 is Haycock Lumber Mill.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

Craigslist material section type lumber in. You will be amazed.


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

If I lived in Philly, I'd be making regular trips to Hearne Hardwoods in Oxford, PA
http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, I never realized these places were here and closeby. Thanks for the info.


----------

